
Waymo’s self-driving minivans are now offering rides to real people in Arizona - rbanffy
http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/25/15415840/waymo-self-driving-minivan-early-rider-phoenix
======
ralfd
> A Waymo test driver will be behind the wheel at all times, but the company
> insists that the vehicle will drive without human intervention as much as
> possible.

So it is not a personal car they have access to in their garage and use as
they want (eg having sex while driving), it is more like a free taxi driven by
a chauffeur doing (hopefully) nothing.

